# Paracord grip/lanyard for my sps



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I made this paracord grip and lanyard for my sps and it turned out really good!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

It feels good too!


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

And I think it would be way easyer to undo if you needed it


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice job T!


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

so cool!


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Might be worth learning to do the braided type lanyard that The Boss does (plenty of instructions on YouTube). Because it gives a wider surface area it means that you can twist it tightly round the wrist which functions really well as a brace without digging in.

As far as I know this gets round the restrictions that some countries put on arm bracing


----------

